# What is it?



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I got this fish at about 1" and have grown him up from there. Im 90% sure its a Rhom but want to hear from the experts on here. It eats like its noever gonna be fed again.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Well since there are 49 views and noone posted anything im going to assume i was correct and its a Rhom.

Well since there are 49 views and noone posted anything im going to assume i was correct and its a Rhom.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

It's belly scutes look aligned, so I will second your notion and agree on the Rhom.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Can you get a better pic of the side its hard to tell the way you took the pic. What is its size and just because no one let you know what they thought it was doesnt mean is a rhom they just are not sure them selves. So if you could get a better side shot we may be able to help and if we cant I am sure Frank could give you a better idea. Either way it is a really nice fish, Good work


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres a few more pics. Its kinda hard to get them because when he sees me he automatically comes to the glass wanting food. So i have to try to take pics from the other side of the room. He is about 4"-5".


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He looks like he is getting the red eyes and if he is I would say it a rhom, its just hard to tell some time in young serras.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

He is getting his red eyes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------

